# Hello again, been a while and wanted to share my progress...



## AniLisi (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello dear people

I joined last year and though was not particularly active in posting I did listen and read what everyone was going through. My breakthrough came after feb this year when after losing all hope i wanted to end it all and was admitted to a mental health hospital where i actually found my epiphany! I realised and started to truly believe that i want to live and have much to live for still. I looked into many ways of helping myself starting from the core. Admittedly my biggest issue over the years was the constant analysing and asking myself why am i like this (derealisation/GAD), by doing this i have exhausted my nerves and kept myself in the fear cycle. A wonderful book i read, started to give me a more practical and optimistic outlook to my condition. This book is called "At Last A Life by Paul David".

I then stopped analysing and started to just ACCEPT myself the way it is and truly to believe that i have accepted it not fight it anymore. As a sufferer for most my adult life (18 years plus) i can actually say and feel that the layers of the DR are starting to shed slowly but surely. In addition to this acceptance I am doing mindfulness to bring myself back to the present time and not let the past or future worrying thoughts get in. Just the now and present time, I also find that good nourishment and eating well even small amounts often really helps as well as cutting some of the naughty foods down to treats. I am not "cured" or fully "awake" just yet but I'm letting it happen in its own time. The way i feel isn't hurting me nor is it dangerous so I've allowed it to happen and not give it much thought. This attitude has helped get rid of my panic and anxiety attacks which when they happened i would just sit there and let it rather than run away from it.

It is not easy to allow yourself to accept it after you are programmed to be fighting with it all the time for so long, but it takes dedication on your side and belief in yourself that your mind and body are capable of healing itself if we allow it to.

I hope everyone here is well and please do not give up on your own abilities. As someone who knows how strange and bizarre these feelings are they are just feelings created from excessive adrenaline and nerves which are being controlled by thoughts. Hugs to all


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for returning to let us know how you're getting on.

I always like to see posts like this as it reminds everyone there is a light at the end of the tunnel and I'm really glad that you're doing a lot better.

You're on the finishing stretch now, so good luck


----------



## AniLisi (Nov 2, 2015)

Alan said:


> Thanks for returning to let us know how you're getting on.
> 
> I always like to see posts like this as it reminds everyone there is a light at the end of the tunnel and I'm really glad that you're doing a lot better.
> 
> You're on the finishing stretch now, so good luck


Hi Alan

Thank you and yes  i didnt forget the others during my self awareness to recovery and wanted to offer my story to give some hope. As someone who had this for so long I feel an affinity to others who suffer as it can be so isolating and lonely. Im definitely getting there slowly but time is just time i have not put limitations on when and question it, it will be when it will be. Hope you are well and all the best


----------

